# "Xtreme Waterparks" Season 2



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

A marathon of the Travel Channel's "Xtreme Waterparks" first season is going on today, followed by the premiere of season two at 8pm local time with waterslides in Colorado and France; the episode repeats at 3am. Next week they get wet in North Carolina, Costa Rica, and the Canary Islands.


----------

